# I need a tip



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

since I changed out my bars, all the sudden I am dummying up and locking my elbows. I know better but I keep catching myself doing it....it's not comfortable but I need a tip to help me...(I may be incorrigible, because apparently the pain isn't enough to stop me from doing it)


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Are the hoods too low? That is pretty easily fixable by raising them or tilting the bars up.

Is the new bar longer or lower than your old one? If so, you may need a new stem, to flip the stem, or add spacers to raise the bar.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

nope, not too low....about level with the top... (campy)....new bars are a bit shorter...I like it better, it's more comfortable (and handles WAY better, more responsive yet not twitchey).....as for flipping the stem....LOL...not an option (threaded) although I could raise it but only have a 1.5 to 2 cm drop to the bars...It really don't think it's a fit issue....I'm just not thinking....and actually today I paid attention and kept catching myself for the first 30 miles and then I only had to correct a couple of times after that.....all I can say is OMG my elbows feel SO much better this evening.

Maybe I'll get my daughter to shoot a pic of me on the bike on the training stand....


----------

